# Various Rescue Raffles



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to make sure that everyone was aware of 3 *VERY IMPORTANT* upcoming Rescue Raffles.

These Rescure Raffles are the MAJOR Fund Raisers for our great Rescue Organizations. They need our support and prize donations in order to make the Raffles a success.

*AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOCIATION RESCUE RAFFLE:*
The AMAR Raffle is held each year at the AMA National Speciality. There is a regular Rescue Raffle and also a Silent Auction Rescue Raffle for bigger prizes. Nationals begin on June 4th, so prize donation need to be sent by
May 26th. Prizes may be sent to:

Linda Caudill
5408 Burgundy Pl.
Fairfield, OH 45014

*AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOCIATION CLUB RAFFLE:*
This Raffle is held during the Awards Banquet at the AMA National Speciality, and the proceeds benfit the American Maltese Association Club (not Rescue). Donations need to be received by May 26th and should be sent to: 

Sabrina Hull
3877 Canterbary Walk
Douglasville, GA 30135

*NORTHCENTRAL MALTESE RESCUE:*
NCMR's Annual Picnic will be held June 21st in Racine, WI. They will be holding a Raffle at this event and, of course, all proceeds will go to helping the little fluffs. Raffle donations need to be received by June 16th and should be sent to:

Mary Palmer
3601 Wright Ave.
Racine, WI 53405

*SPOILED MALTESE RESCUE RAFFLE:*
Please hold some prize donations back for our SM Rescue Raffle that will be held in September. I will begin soliciating prize donations in early August.

Thank you all for opening your hearts to these wonderful organizations and for helping them raise money to continue their fabulous work with rescues. It couldn't happen without our donations.

:ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, thank you for posting this. NMR will have a quilt raffle again this year - Walter and Lucky were the oh so lucky winners of last year's quilt!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can donate tags again, since I'm feeling up to working again. I don't know how I'll feel with upcoming surgeries in April or May, depends on what docs say but I should be able to do a couple for auctions.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- everyone loves your tags. They're gorgeous and very unique. If you feel up to it, I think the Rescue Raffles would love them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Lynn, thank you for posting this. NMR will have a quilt raffle again this year - Walter and Lucky were the oh so lucky winners of last year's quilt!


And the quilt is hanging up in my living room. It gets frequent comments when people come over to visit. They love looking at all the dogs on it.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I can get one of the quilts I am working on ready for the AMA rescue raffle.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Lynn, good reminder!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm working on a quilt too...the top is done, but I stil have to quilt it. Do I need to donate it to the quilt raffle? Or can I donate to our SM Raffle? I guess I'm just confused which one would be best with so many raffles...advice?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I've tried four times to load a picture and can't get it to work. You'll have to trust me, I'm painting up a storm for the rescues!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lydia, please donate it to SM raffle---that way I get a chance to win it! :brownbag:

Lynne, I finally have something to donate but will hold it back for the SM raffle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

lydiatug said:


> I'm working on a quilt too...the top is done, but I stil have to quilt it. Do I need to donate it to the quilt raffle? Or can I donate to our SM Raffle? I guess I'm just confused which one would be best with so many raffles...advice?


 Of course you could donate it to any of the rescue raffles -- but we would love it to be a part of the SM Rescue Raffle.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me...That was my original plan, but then I got confused by all the other raffles! 

I'm really excited by this one...my first attempt at an orignal cut-work art type quilt inspired by one of the gals on my quilting board, but totally designed by me  My mom told me I need to make another for her, and of course, I will eventually make one for me! Should I post a sneak peak???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Sounds good to me...That was my original plan, but then I got confused by all the other raffles!
> 
> I'm really excited by this one...my first attempt at an orignal cut-work art type quilt inspired by one of the gals on my quilting board, but totally designed by me  My mom told me I need to make another for her, and of course, I will eventually make one for me! Should I post a sneak peak???


YES, Please!
:thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The cornerstones are "maltese cross", for me, symbolizing protection for our little ones. The dark blue fabric is paw prints  I'm still deciding if the heart will stay or go...thought I might just quilt it in as part of the design rather than it being so dominant in the quilt...what do you think?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So beautiful. Just FABULOUS!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> The cornerstones are "maltese cross", for me, symbolizing protection for our little ones. The dark blue fabric is paw prints  I'm still deciding if the heart will stay or go...thought I might just quilt it in as part of the design rather than it being so dominant in the quilt...what do you think?


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Ditto


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Which background fabric?*












lydiatug said:


> The cornerstones are "maltese cross", for me, symbolizing protection for our little ones. The dark blue fabric is paw prints  I'm still deciding if the heart will stay or go...thought I might just quilt it in as part of the design rather than it being so dominant in the quilt...what do you think?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

For the AMAR auction, we are donating a gift certificate for a custom outfit (winners choice) made by Marti (Tanner Togs) . We'd be happy to do the same for the NCMR auction if it would be helpful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we will do something a little different this year for the SM Rescue Raffle with some of the very special prizes like the quilts and the paintings by Claire (if she's kind enough to donate again). Hopefully you'll like the new idea. Will post when it's time for the SM Raffle.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> For the AMAR auction, we are donating a gift certificate for a custom outfit (winners choice) made by Marti (Tanner Togs) . We'd be happy to do the same for the NCMR auction if it would be helpful.


 I'm sure that NMR would love that prize too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> For the AMAR auction, we are donating a gift certificate for a custom outfit (winners choice) made by Marti (Tanner Togs) . We'd be happy to do the same for the NCMR auction if it would be helpful.


We would love it! And I can have Sweetness and Tessa model theirs so people can see it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds perfect...count us in for that donation then. BTW, Marti if you are reading this...hope it's okay lol!


----------

